# mais il n'en peut mais



## malpino2

Buonasera,

leggo questo:

"Non, il ne sabote pas délibérément son "ispiration", mais il n'en peut mais"

La parte finale io la traduco così "ma non può farci nulla"

ma non sono sicuro...

Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Esatto !
       Da CNRTL : − _Loc._ _N'en pouvoir mais._ Ne rien pouvoir à quelque chose.


----------



## malpino2

grazie...almeno una l'ho presa!

saluti


----------



## malpino2

matoupaschat,

solo un'ultima cosa:

Da CNRTL : − Loc. N'en pouvoir mais. Ne rien pouvoir à quelque chose.

dove hai preso su CNRTL il risultato? cioe' in quale sezione?

Sto cercando di capire megli come usare CNRTL e disturbare di meno gli "altri" sul forum!

grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

http://www.cnrtl.fr/ (Accueil) ==> Portail lexical http://www.cnrtl.fr/portail/ ==> Lexicographie http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ dove digiti "pouvoir", scegli la "catégorie ...(toutes)" e premi "rechercher" ==> arrivi a due schede (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/pouvoir), la prima è aperta POUVOIR1, verbe transitif, la seconda si apre se premi la linguetta POUVOIR2, subst.masc. Adesso, un po' di corraggio, leggi, fino a *"* .♦ _N'y rien_* _pouvoir; n'en pouvoir rien_* (région., Belgique); _n'en pouvoir mais_ *(v. mais2)* *" *che rimanda a MAIS2, adv. (bisogna digitare poi premere la linguetta). Nel Portail lexical, ci sono anche tutte le schede _morphologie, lexicographie, etymologie, synonymie, ecc._ da esplorare . Synonymie è particolarmente interessante, ma necessita di una buona conoscenza preliminare della lingua, a rischio di perdersi : http://www.cnrtl.fr/synonymie/pouvoir ; cliccando su ogni parola, si risale alla sua scheda sinonimica e da lí lessicografica ... ecc. 
Ecco ...
Buona notte !


----------



## malpino2

molto gentile

Notte!


----------

